# GRI - Why the need to review after a failed cycle?



## frizzyhair (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have been posting on the IUI board and we just did our first attempt which was BFN.  We got that result on Friday past there.  I got my period on Sunday and just spoke to the clinic to find out about scheduling in for a 2nd attempt.  I was told they have a review meeting every Thurs morning to decide who can go for another attempt and that I should phone on Thurs pm or they'll call me on Friday to let me know.

My question is, why do they have to do this review each time, and what factors do they consider?  As far as I can tell (from reading on here about other people's journeys etc) our case is pretty straightforward, injections went fine, no MF etc.

Another worry I have is that if they have this review on Thursday and start the following Tuesday, that will be CD10.  Will the lining n ot be too thick by then or will the nasal spray stop that from happening?

Sorry for all the questions.  After the failed 1st attempt, Ijust want to get the ball rolling on the 2nd attempt now.  The constant waiting for this and waiting for that is really getting to me.


----------

